# Ναυτιλιακά Θέματα - Shipping Subjects > Shipping Forum > IMO >  “2010: Year of the Seafarer”

## Leo

*A message to the world’s seafarers from IMO Secretary General, E.E. Mitropoulos*


Source: BIMCO

Message_to_the_worlds_Seafarers.pdf

----------


## Παναγιώτης

The message to the world's seaferers is also available in n@utilia.gr central page:

http://www.nautilia.gr/content.asp?ContentId=13994

----------


## ChiefMate

Μαλιστα.....!

----------


## Apostolos

Εγώ δεν βλέπω καμια γιωρτή, καμιά διαφορά, καμια καλυτέρευση...
Για να κάνουμε ωραιες γιωρτες με τους Εφοπλιστές, και να βγάζουμε ωραίους λόγους!

----------


## Παναγιώτης

The first event for "The year of the seafarer" held about one week ago (11 Jan 2010) as we can see in central page here.

The intention of "The year of the seafarer" is not only to honor seafares worldwide but to enhance and improve the conditions of work in ships as mentioned IMO Secretary-General Efthimios E. Mitropoulos:

"It is my firm belief that, despite the numerical decline in officer-level entrants, shipping remains a potentially exciting, rewarding and fulfilling career - a career that can take people almost anywhere, both in geographical terms and in terms of the sort of work they may finally find themselves doing. Seafaring is not only a satisfying and worthwhile career choice in itself, it is also a passport to a huge variety of related jobs ashore for which experience at sea will make one eminently qualified."

----------


## Leo

Μέσα από την εβδομαδιαία ενημέρωση της BIMCO ο Γενικός Γραμματέας του ΙΜΟ κ. Ευθύμιος Μητρόπουλος,  απέστειλε την συνημμένη επιστολή στους ναυτικούς του Κόσμου:

LetterToSeafarers_fm_imo.ashx.pdf

----------

